# Door lock finish



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

if it was my wife, we'd change all the hardware upstairs. Then change all the hardware on the main floor, then in the lower level.

me, I would pick the bdr hardware as the bdr would look ok when the door is closed ( or at least partially shut )


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I have several doors with different finishes on each side. Nobody notices but me.


----------



## JKeefe (Jan 4, 2013)

I would definitely go with brushed nickel on the bedroom side of the door. If you will mostly look at the door when it is open, go with brushed nickel on the bathroom side as well (as this will likely by visible from the bedroom). If you will mostly look at the door when it is closed, go with oiled bronze on the bathroom side.

This will depend on your bedroom and bathroom layouts, how the bathroom door swings open, where the toilet is, and which way you face when using the bathroom vanity.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

It's simple.

When you're doing your sitting thing in the bathroom, your eyes will be drawn to the incorrect finish as there is nothing else to do at the time.

When you're on the bedroom side, you're always busy with something so you don't stand or sit there analyzing the knob.

Of course if it were me, I'd go and buy two knobs and use a different color on either side. I'm kind of anal that way. Of course I would drive the wife crazy after that as I would keep telling her to keep the door closed.....


----------

